# France-Soir sur iPad.



## sylvanol (23 Juin 2010)

La presse s'y met on dirait. J'ai vu Le Parisien qui a lancé sa version y a 3 semaines. France Soir propose un service complet iPad/iPhone gratuit. Apparemment, y a pas de date limite dans la gratuité. 

Bon, à voir quand même sur : http://www.francesoir.fr/ipad

Sûr que c plus agréable sur iPad pour lire.

S


----------

